# Looking for a Middle or South Georgia club or small lease



## Farm (Sep 9, 2021)

My son and I looking for a lease in Middle or South Georgia.  Needs to be family friendly, would like year round access and we don't care if our harvest counts as one, more concerned about it being a good club with good people.  

Thanks!!


----------



## Mcfarland21 (Sep 14, 2021)

I have 1100(ish) acres leased around Dawson, Ga. It's just me and I've been leasing down there for 3 or 4 years now. I'm considering adding a few guys this year. Let me know if you're interested. jimewing21@hotmail.com


----------



## RReynolds74 (Sep 17, 2021)

I’m interest, please pm me


----------



## Dano (Sep 19, 2021)

We're 3 retired guys....couple of days....mid-week  ?
PMm me please


----------



## Dano (Oct 16, 2021)

We 3 guys are still interested....couple of days....fair $$$
PM me please ??


----------



## Dsaldanajr (Oct 16, 2021)

Mcfarland21 said:


> I have 1100(ish) acres leased around Dawson, Ga. It's just me and I've been leasing down there for 3 or 4 years now. I'm considering adding a few guys this year. Let me know if you're interested. jimewing21@hotmail.com





Mcfarland21 said:


> I have 1100(ish) acres leased around Dawson, Ga. It's just me and I've been leasing down there for 3 or 4 years now. I'm considering adding a few guys this year. Let me know if you're interested. jimewing21@hotmail.com


If you are still look for new members I would be interested


----------



## Dsaldanajr (Oct 16, 2021)

If you are still looking for new members I am interested


----------



## Dano (Oct 22, 2021)

Might still be interested....


----------



## Showman (Nov 2, 2021)

We are a couple of retiree's in/outside Albany, Ga looking for a place to hunt 2022 (and beyond).  we might be interested.  You can PM me details.


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 3, 2021)

Also retired. Would like details, thanks


----------



## Lineslider10 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mcfarland21 said:


> I have 1100(ish) acres leased around Dawson, Ga. It's just me and I've been leasing down there for 3 or 4 years now. I'm considering adding a few guys this year. Let me know if you're interested. jimewing21@hotmail.com


I would love to see if you have any spots still open for next year.


----------



## saltshake (Nov 19, 2021)

Mcfarland21 said:


> I have 1100(ish) acres leased around Dawson, Ga. It's just me and I've been leasing down there for 3 or 4 years now. I'm considering adding a few guys this year. Let me know if you're interested. jimewing21@hotmail.com


I might be interested can you send me info.


----------

